# Any Skyline owners in Dallas



## pstickney (Sep 13, 2009)

Love the car but I have not seen many in north Dallas.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Theres a few of them. Mostly R32's. A few R33's, and a handful of R34's. There seems to be a lot of the new GTR's running around too.


----------



## R33Nismo (Oct 21, 2009)

There are quite a few new GTR's. I own an R33 and i havent seen many around. Im in the north dallas area as well.


----------



## blkbird (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow! so you guys have the title legally by TX DOT?
I've always wanted to know, so what happend if you need a part or parts?
How does it felt driving on the right and you are right hand dominant?


----------

